# e92 removing lower grill?



## Fishboner (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to paint the lower grill on my e92. Anybody know the best way to remove it?


----------



## DJKhan85 (Jun 29, 2009)

The best way is to remove the front bumper. You can attempt to get at them by removing the undercarriage covering, I know of one person who did it that way. Be careful removing the bumper if you have headlight washers as they can be tricky to remove from the bumper.


----------

